# Was ist das????



## Sternenstaub (18. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte mal Jemanden der sich mit Insekten auskennt und da fit ist.Habe heute an unserem Sonnenschirm diese Gebilde gefunden sie sind aus Erde gemacht und wenn man sie öffnet ist eine Raupe drinn kann mir jemand sagen was das ist? 

lG Angelika


----------



## Kuni99 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das????*

Hallo,

das sind Gelege einer Töpferwespe (oder Pillenwespe). Die Raupe ist gelähmt und die Nahrung für die Wespenlarve, die aus dem Ei schlüpft, welches die Töpferwespe in dem Lehmkokon abgelegt hat. Es sind sehr nützliche Tiere, wehalb man die Kokons nicht zerstören sollte.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Sternenstaub (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das????*

Hallo Kai,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort habe bisher noch nie so etwas gesehen und konnte auch nichts damit anfangen sind diese __ Wespen selten oder warum hab ich die noch nirgends gesehen.

lG Angelika


----------



## Kuni99 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das????*

Hallo,

sie kommen halt nur dort vor, wo es genügend nassen Lehm für ihre Nester und gleichzeitig ihre Beutetiere gibt. Die Töpferwespen fallen eigentlich schon auf durch ihre lange und sehr dünne Taille. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

